# Shoulder titles (DEU) ? Question



## DEVES (25 Oct 2006)

Quick Question....

For our DEU's we have shoulder tiltes. I do not know how to put these on, because they are mounted with nuts and bolts. Any tips on placement and putting these on. 

Thank you!

DEVES


----------



## 762gunner (25 Oct 2006)

I've seen those silly things.  You literally have to shove them through the shoulder flap, all the time making sure they stay perfectly straight and aligned with the seam at the bottom, and that you don't bend th metal.  Another thing yoiu can do is to carefully mark EXACTLY where the holes go, and pre-drill holes with a very small drill bit, like 1/16". 

     Good luck.


----------



## Sig_Des (25 Oct 2006)

And be VERY careful when pushing the shoulder pin through the shoulder flap. They tend to snap in between the prongs. I went through 3 pairs of signals pins, before realizing I could swith the the sturdier, french "trans".


----------



## Bergeron 971 (17 Nov 2006)

I never herd of putting the drill to a CF. haha. I love it.

I suggest ya use the spike off of the geometry set you use in highschools.
Play with the fabric of the tunic, that way you separate the fibers not rip and tair them. then simply push your titles through.

Cheers


----------



## armyvern (17 Nov 2006)

Well November 11th is past, so I'm quite sure he's figured it out by now...but for the future:

They are centered on the shoulder slip-on of your tunic, as close to the shoulder seam as you can get them.

                
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just put your fingers over both the posts and push the damn things through. It's not that difficult. No need for drills or any other tools for that matter.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (17 Nov 2006)

I'm sure he was talking about the type with little screw and nut, I personally like them much better then the average pin type.
The screw type won't just go though the epaulet as simply as the pin type.
Cheers.


----------



## armyvern (17 Nov 2006)

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> I'm sure he was talking about the type with little screw and nut, I personally like them much better then the average pin type.
> The screw type won't just go though the epaulet as simply as the pin type.
> Cheers.



Oh yes they will. Mine did.

More pushups may be in order.  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Nov 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Oh yes they will. Mine did.
> 
> More pushups may be in order.  ;D



Oh SNAP! You've been told byt THE LIBRARIAN!


----------



## Bergeron 971 (17 Nov 2006)

most titles today are cheap and will bend and possibly cracking the finish. 
some are easier then others.

Got to love the lowest bidder, Long live lead with gold plating. NO COMMENT......
What happened to good ole brass. some poeple to lazy to shine parts of uniforms? Oh thats right, no time, in a 24 hour day to take 5 minutes to shine bottons, titles etc.
Don't get me started on boots... RANT!!!

Soon we'll be like the USMC and they're SHINNY Girl plastic leather boots.

 ;D hahaha


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Nov 2006)

The spikes will go through the shoulder tab.  What I find funny is that mine (Medical) have the pins too far apart to be put on the skinny little tab so I only have them screwed onto the edges!!    Guess when they fall off during a parade, inspection, etc.....I'm SCREWED!!  ;D  Or is it unscrewed??  ???


----------



## TN2IC (28 Nov 2006)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> The spikes will go through the shoulder tab.  What I find funny is that mine (Medical) have the pins too far apart to be put on the skinny little tab so I only have them screwed onto the edges!!    Guess when they fall off during a parade, inspection, etc.....I'm SCREWED!!  ;D  Or is it unscrewed??  ???




Fallen...


----------

